# Denis Kirkham ><>



## denkirk

I've tried the usual search engines and have come up with a blank , so if you could help me I would be overjoyed, I am trying to find sheet music for 'Blessed Jesus hold My Hand' by Arthur Brumley and if possible in guitar form but at this stage I'd accept anything I could transpose into guitar friendly form.

Denis :><>


----------



## Taggart

Use dogpile. It come up with this. OK It's just lyrics and chords. You can see the full music (for purchase) here. There's a scan of the original here, but I would suspect it's still in copyright as it was covered by Mr Presley.


----------



## denkirk

Thank you very much indeed, maybe I have found it at last, your help means a lot to me.
Denis ><>


----------

